# Scandinavian trim



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I clipped Atticus into the Scandinavian tonight! Needless to say, he looks adorable. I didn't realize how much I missed his little shaved feet and face. He was in a teddy bear clip for the LONGEST time. I've been so busy with work and school I didn't have time to do a full clip, or time to experiment with a new one. His little feet and face are finally visible again, I can't stop staring at him and smiling. 

He was really good about everything too. He was only being difficult with his front feet like usual (I don't blame him, he's been touchy with his front feet ever since he broke his front legs), but was surprisingly better than I thought he'd be. And he didn't budge when I shaved his face, tail and back feet. I'm so proud of my little man  He puts up with so much for me.


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

Pictures! Atticus is always adorable.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

How dare you post about a new clip for Atticus without pictures of that handsome little guy!! We want pics...we want pics...we want pics!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes, pics - must have pics. 

I am trying to figure out how to do a Scandinavian on my little Bug man. I need pictures for educational (and happiness) purposes.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Michelle...how could you not post little Atticus' new look....yikes...I'm in Atticus withdrawal!


----------

